# Explore hidden MTB treasures in the heart of Europe



## Trail-Guide (May 30, 2017)

In cooperation with the best trail builders in the country we have crafted the ultimate Czech biking experience offering the best of local community built trails. You will be taken into the forests along the Czech-Polish border. An area once scattered with bunkers but nowadays rich with superb trails for mountain biking. Ride, eat, have a beer, sleep and repeat! This trip does not stop till you're back on that plane heading home.

Trail-Guide is an unique project that was established one and a half year ago by two friends Tomas and Ondrej who found out that there was no one in Czech Republic who would be able to build MTB community through the whole country.

Czech Republic has an enormous MTB potential. We represent the biggest community of mountain bikers in the country and organize MTB rides, skills lessons, bike maintenance workshops, bike trips and more. All in the form of a unique MTB bike club. We are here for everyone regardless of bike's suspension travel or your experience.

This year we have decided to share the gems of our country with fellow internationals. The result is Czech Trail-Guide. Another project of ours that will show you the best of mountain biking where we call it home! This project is based on the B2B idea - Biker To Biker.

The combination of a turbulent communist history and amazing natural trails on the very borders of the Czech republic. Excellent beer and big passion for mountain biking are deeply enrooted in this land. This trip has been crafted in cooperation with the creators of the best trails in the country. Expect to be blown away by the capital city Prague, amazing trails, stress-free logistics and the best value for an ultimate biking experience out there!

Seize the day and book your spot Czech Trail-Guide | Trail-guide.cz.


----------

